# Tie a tie



## koolbluez (May 27, 2007)

Came across a nice site givin nice illustrations on how to tie a tie.

Felt my friends'll be interested. So, here it is...

A sample, our common Windsor technique...
*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor1.jpg*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor2.jpg*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor3.jpg
*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor4.jpg*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor5.jpg*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor6.jpg
*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor7.jpg*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor8.jpg*www.bensilver.com/style04/art/knots/windsor9.jpg

[Source]


----------



## dreams (May 27, 2007)

Thnx m8..but i have a video illustration for all type of styles..thnx a bunch


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2007)

^^ btwn ur avatar is rajanjikaanth?


----------



## karmanya (May 27, 2007)

i remember even e-how had similiar pics but their way was damn wierd. all i understood was that u take the slim end and roll the broad end around it till u get 2 loops then u pass the broad end into that loop. I know this is convoluted


----------



## Lucky_star (May 27, 2007)

I had once heard that there are 64 types of knots...Is it true?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 28, 2007)

dreams said:
			
		

> Thnx m8..but i have a video illustration for all type of styles..thnx a bunch


can u please upload those or give a link to those if they are already there still.
i really need them.


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

*Welcome to Croata fast and simple course of tieing ties!* 

 We are going to show you the most important and the most usual ways of tieing ties. Later on you will be presented with more complicated and rare ways of tieing, which only the greatest masters of tieing use.

Croata stylists recommend a beatiful and elegant knot: the double simple knot. Our ties which are made with special care and out of carefully chosen materials, bring out the best of the double simple knot. 
*www.croata.hr/interesting/tie_a_tie.php
*Learn How To Tie A Tie Video*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 28, 2007)

^^thanx prakash.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 28, 2007)

Cool. 
I never learned to tie a tie.
My sister does it for me....
Now I think i should learn it.. Lets see the Video...


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 28, 2007)

Great tutorial.


----------



## dreams (May 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^ btwn ur avatar is rajanjikaanth?


 Yes !! Its our own superstar Rajanikanth..


			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> can u please upload those or give a link to those if they are already there still.
> i really need them.


 And here is the d/l link for the Video..

*rapidshare.com/files/21447964/How_20to_20tie_20a_20tie.avi

This VDO teaches 5 styles..

The Windsor Knot

The Four In Hand Hand Knot

The Half Windsor Knot

The Shelby Knot

and even the Bow Tie 

Hope u guys love this one..


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

I'll tie only Windsor Knot everyday.... n.e way cool post..... tie it up


----------



## pannaguma (May 29, 2007)

supererb posts!!! thanks.


----------



## cooldip10 (May 30, 2007)

Thanx buddy..


----------



## piyush gupta (May 30, 2007)

Cool buddy

i already got link thorugh email fwd


----------



## koolbluez (May 30, 2007)

tnx... & more tnx Prak...


----------



## prateek_san (May 30, 2007)

cool man  .....i always find a bit difficult with this thingy.......


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2007)

dreams said:
			
		

> Yes !! Its our own superstar Rajanikanth..
> And here is the d/l link for the Video..
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/21447964/How_20to_20tie_20a_20tie.avi
> ...



The Video that u posted...

Is it the one with following screenshot..I am not too sure.. 

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/95/untitleddc9.th.jpg


----------



## dreams (May 31, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> The Video that u posted...
> 
> Is it the one with following screenshot..I am not too sure..
> 
> *img405.imageshack.us/img405/95/untitleddc9.th.jpg



S


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Ŝupər♂. 
Nice tut.....


----------

